# كيف تصنع قارب صيد صغير



## Majic02 (15 مارس 2009)

الرجاء افادتي بالطريقة مع الشرح واذا ممكن
وجزاكم الله الف خير​


----------



## marine_eng (15 مارس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=123313


----------

